# Young Driver Insurance.



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

Best tips/companies for getting the best deal on insurance? AHave been looking around for a few weeks and at 17 some of the quotes are just stupid. 

Been looking at quotes for cars up to the value of around £3,000 if that is any help. 

Any help appreciated.

Gaz


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

1.0L Polo 6n2 2001 on a Y plate. Im 19 with no no claims (havent claimed ever but never been on my own policy) and Im just under £900fc p/a. Not too bad really but my god is the car slow!!! :lol:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Gaz, drop me a message on FB 

S


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

To be totally honest until you get a couple of no claims under your belt and over 21 they are all going to be stupid money.

im 21 with 2 yrs no claims 4 years driving. no points/claims etc etc and mines £800 on a Fabia vRS.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gaz, buy a Ka and you'll be fine.

Plus, you'll look really cool. Get a purple one.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL Russ, and Gaz, you have a reply 

S


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Gaz, buy a Ka and you'll be fine.
> 
> Plus, you'll look really cool. Get a purple one.


:lol:

A mate of a mate did that. Didnt keep it long put it that way......


----------



## mickbhall (Aug 25, 2010)

Try admiral can be decent for new drivers.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

always found direct line to be good, have currently jsut gone with sky and they did a great price, but they wernt as good for my brother.

try tesco to they do a discount if you/parents have a clubcard.


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

add more people who have a clean licence and are older!


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Admiral multi car :thumb: :thumb:

my case 

Me 50 driving Jag 2.0 diesel ,3,000 mile a year fully comp guaranteed me and wife to drive ,me main driver her occasional driver currently paying around £270 

Wife 40+  has Peugeot 206 1.4 diesel me and her to drive fully comp guaranteed her main driver me occasional driver currently paying £273 

daughter 17 next month Renault clio 1.2 provisional driver ,me and wife occasional driver 

Total for year with each one earning no claims (I have 32yrs ,wife has 7 yrs allready ) 

£1359 

Result as far as I'm concerned 

When and if daughter passes test it goes up for her by £300 

best quote I had for daughter on own insurance tpft ............... £2359 :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Insurance is a right **** take.
Im 29 with 10 years no claims and no points,my insurance is 300 quid and I think that is still too dear and my car is worthless.


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Gaz ive recently passed my test trust me insurance is a right PITA....

When i was searching I was getting quotes on easily £2K+

My mum did some searching about and has managed to get me on £145 pcm to drive an 08 plate nissan note .....

Not bad i suppose but who knows ?



IMO your best bet is to get a cheaper car and use the money for insurance and build up your no claims bonus on the cheaper car .... pluss if you do have an accident then your not going to be majourly fooked off if you crash your £500 car compared to your £3k car...


get searching on Autotrader and the auctions you'll soon find a bargain.


----------

